# Doe currently in labor question.



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

Our doe has been in labor for about 3 hours now give or take. It started with the mucus plug just showing like this:








Soon after that the mucus plug began to increase in length and fluid started to seep out as well. The mucus plug is now stringy and long like this:








Now she is just laying down and bleating on average about every 1 or 2 minutes which seem to coincide with contractions.

Are things developing well?

How much longer until the kid starts to crown?

Once the kid is crowning, when will they actually pop out? 

(the photos were taken when there was still daylight out. Now, however, there is not light! But we have her separated from the buck and the other doe who was harassing her. She has fresh straw and a heat lamp too among other things for when the kids come...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How long has she been having regular contractions? Is she stiffening a front leg and pushing? Has she been up and down at all?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like she is progressing well. Go to Fiasco farm's website under kidding - they walk you through a normal birth, correct positioning, etc. Just too much to post here.
Get your baby kit ready - hoping for a normal birth for you. Good luck!


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

goathiker said:


> How long has she been having regular contractions? Is she stiffening a front leg and pushing? Has she been up and down at all?


I think for about 2 hours maybe. Her hind legs stiffen and her rear will raise when she contracts. I'm not sure I notice her front legs stiffening though. And she has been up and down. She will stand up and switch the side she is laying on.


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> Sounds like she is progressing well. Go to Fiasco farm's website under kidding - they walk you through a normal birth, correct positioning, etc. Just too much to post here.
> Get your baby kit ready - hoping for a normal birth for you. Good luck!


I have, but I will go again! She can do it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a long time. You might want to stuck one finger in and see if you can feel a sack yet. Do it on a contraction so it won't hurt.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I agree, you may want to check to see that things are positioned correctly.

When my girls lay down and have leg straightening contractions, kids usually appear in 0-10 mins.

Good luck. I hope things are okay.


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, I discovered after putting my fingers in there that there are two hooves which are half inch away from the exit of the birth canal.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Is she making any progress now?

Did you feel a nose with the feet? Or do you know if they are front feet or back feet?

Is your doe still pushing hard? How long has she been pushing hard?

If it has been over 30 minutes of hard pushing, I like to try to help the doe out by lightly pulling the kid. You NEED to make sure it is in an appropriate position BEFORE pulling at all though.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope things are going Ok..? Good luck!


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

PippasCubby said:


> Is she making any progress now?
> 
> Did you feel a nose with the feet? Or do you know if they are front feet or back feet?
> 
> ...


I felt one foot and a mouth. So it would be a front foot. She is still pushing, but not as hard like she was in the beginning.

I can't get more than one finger in there to feel around. I don't think I can help her orientate the kid.

I think she is going to die with the kids, sadly


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

If you can get her to a vet that would be ideal you need to go...NOW... 

If that's not an option, can you call a local goat or cow person to help?

She is probably getting tired, and not able to push as much.

If you can feel a foot and nose, you should be able to get the kid out. 


You can put your one finger in and slowly, and gently, massage around the opening. Try to get her to manually dilate and open up. It might take a bit, but it could save yer and the kids.

Can you get a hold of the foot? You might be able to gently pull and see if you can get the kid moving.

I hope things turn out okay, don't give up on her.


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

PippasCubby said:


> If you can get her to a vet that would be ideal you need to go...NOW...
> 
> If that's not an option, can you call a local goat or cow person to help?
> 
> ...


She has stopped pushing entirely at this point. She can barely muster a "bleat" and I've tried getting a grip on the foot but to no avail. It's just too slippery and there is too much resistance as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Then you are down to nothing to lose. Get lubed up or soaped up, get your hand in there and get that kid rearranged.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

neigy said:


> She has stopped pushing entirely at this point. She can barely muster a "bleat" and I've tried getting a grip on the foot but to no avail. It's just too slippery and there is too much resistance as well.


Ugg, I was hoping to hear different news... :-|



goathiker said:


> Then you are down to nothing to lose. Get lubed up or soaped up, get your hand in there and get that kid rearranged.


Do the best you can. It can be tough. Best thing for momma is to get that kid out.

Hoping for good news. ray:


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't give up just yet! Be aggressive. It might be slippery but try. Don't be afraid, and if anything it's better to try too hard than not enough. Hoping all goes down well!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You can do it. The kid needs to come out. If you can't get her to a vet and don't have someone else to help its up to you.

Take a deep breath.

Your hand will fit, it's not bigger than the kid is.

Scrub your hands clean and go in.

Try to find the second foot.

Hold on as tight as you can to the feet and pull downward gently and slowly preferably with a contraction.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Watching. Yeah, better to try and fail than not. I've seen rope things for pulling kids out.. Maybe if you can't get a grip you can loop a piece of twine around a hoof? Is that okay to do?

Edit: Looks like might've been a while. How's it going?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wondering what happened....were you able to get the kid out?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Any update? :scratch:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I'm late but I agree on the twine. I can usually get a hay string around feet and it helps so very much.
I also have to give myself a pep talk from time to time when things are not going smoothly. They are all dead if I can't get the kid out. Usually that puts my gentleness on the back burner and I can get it done


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Praying everything's OK.


----------



## neigy (Feb 19, 2016)

She fought hard and so did I. She had some really intense contractions for several hours but the kid barely managed to get one foot into the birthing canal. During which I went in and tried to help but I couldn't get the kid out nor could the doe. After 9 hours of struggling she was completely spent and only had enough energy to breath shallowly. Her head was down and her eyes shut. It was 3 a.m. when I called it quits. The kid was suckling on my finger but no longer at this point. I think it had died during the ordeal.

It was a total loss...


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  :hug:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So sorry


----------

